# is my co2 glass diffuser working properly? (video included)



## 830 (Mar 3, 2007)

here is a link to a video of my diffuser in action:





i have a slight problem with it. it seems like there is some water in the glass diffuser. is this going to be a big problem? is the glass diffuser supposed to be completely filled with gas? the diffuser is connected to a 64 oz juice bottle with 2 cups of sugar and 1 teaspoon recipe. also another question- the placement of the diffuser... is this a good area to place it? is the filter pushing the bubbles around too much? thats what i want right? i showed a friend the video and he said he thought the placement of the diffuser right in front of the filter flow would kill the bubbles quickly. i dont know.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

The diffusor looks to be working properly. Mine has water in it for a little while after cleaning etc. It soon goes away, but it doesn't matter either way. 

As far as placement, bubbles in the path of the water get pushed back down and thus don't rise up immediately and pop, resulting in better diffusion. The only way I think you might get better diffusion is if you can somehow get the diffusor to bubble into the intake of that filter, the impeller will help make the bubbles even finer.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks fine to me too, raise the location of it in the tank some. I have noticed it helped to produce finer bubbles.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it looks pretty good.
Just a question: Is it CO2 bubbel in the right side of the tank? Many bubbles look too big, if they are as big as yours, they only float up to the suface and "dissapear". I think it would be better if you could make the bubbles finer it would reach al your plants (do you have any?) in your whole aquarium.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> Looks fine to me too, raise the location of it in the tank some. I have noticed it helped to produce finer bubbles.


Any idea why that is? I've noticed in the ADA catalog it states to place the diffusers at about half way below the water's surface. Some of the tanks seem to have the diffusers even closer to the water than that, which would seem to decrease contact time between the bubbles and the water as they rise up.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Probably has to do with to back pressure excerpted by the deeper water *shrug*


shot in the dark


----------

